

Plaid TOS: you agree not to poach employees [pdf] - kalu
https://s3.amazonaws.com/plaidsite/dist/plaid_client_contract.pdf

======
kalu
See section 8. Hopefully this will make you think twice before blindly
agreeing to TOS agreements.

